# What do you do after school?



## danscch (Jun 21, 2010)

So you get home after a day of school, but what do you do?


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

masturbate then go to sleep.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Reluctantly get my homework done then lay under the covers until a few hours have passed.
Afterwards I come on here for a couple more hours then go to sleep.


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

play xbox live or watch tv.


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

I get on the computer, or sleep :blank


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

It depends, but it's usually any of the following: 
Read, play video games, listen to music, draw, goof around on the computer, or practice my guitar.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> It depends, but it's usually any of the following:
> Read, play video games, listen to music, draw, goof around on the computer, or practice my guitar.


Almost exactly the same. Except I don't play video games much anymore and I play the drums. :clap

I also like to write science-fiction/fantasy stuff that relates to defying common/majority moral values. It's just so fun!

Oh and masturbate. :afr (lol jk)


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Make an attempt to do my homework and fall asleep.

OR

Get on the computer to do my homework and never end up doing it.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Masturbate. Don't need sleep.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Uhm.. Computer (mostly) Listen to some music.. Watch t.v.. Err.. Text my friend once in awhile.. and.. eat? :/ that's about it. Yes, life is boring.. D:


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Surf the internet, procrastinate/work on homework, eat, and listen to music, pretty much.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

Forget the day, and just lose myself in internet world.


----------



## freakzilla (May 24, 2010)

It's the same everyday. watch some youtube, wank, play some games, surf and go to bed.

Makes me want to commit suicide.


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

Driver's ed til 5:30 every Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thrusday, volunteering afterschool on Friday, and Internet and an attempt at homework in between.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

During my high school years i just went straight home, i had school from 730am-4pm and later in my high school years my schedule would change. I never hung out with anyone after school, had a few friends in school and rarely spoke to them after school, i went home, walked my dog, do my Homework, use the internet, and play some video games until 10pm for another day of school, Present day, im in college and my days are pretty much similar like in H.S don't have any friends to hang out with


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

I work out (army prep), play chess (competitively), play video games, and yet take a few hours of every day to feel frustrated (and depressed) about my life...


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Go to my room, go on my laptop/xbox or watch TV. Do homework if it needs to be done. 

Pretty damn boring.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Finish of some homework, then switch on the radio and do my thing on the internet while listening, then watch some TV. Then it's back to the internet and sleep.
Close to exam time I stay in the library till 8pm, get home eat dinner and sleep straight away.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

freakzilla said:


> It's the same everyday. watch some youtube, wank, play some games, surf and go to bed.
> 
> Makes me want to commit suicide.


Sounds like the past couple years of my life, summed up in two sentences.


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis (Nov 1, 2010)

Most of you guys make life seem so boring. I can't disagree that mine isn't.

I used to travel and take adventures a lot: watch sunsets on beaches, gaze at the stars, and hang out with friends... in World of Warcraft.

In real life, I go to school, go home, and do nothing. I wish life was like World of Warcraft, where you're free to go anywhere you want. Most of the time in real life, you're stuck in one place and one place only. You wish you could go on an adventure, but the world's "too dangerous." You need money to go on an adventure, but you're just a jobless high school student. We're chained by society? I don't know if that's the best way to put it.


----------



## Max Horowitz (Jul 21, 2010)

SilentOrchestra said:


> It depends, but it's usually any of the following:
> Read, play video games, listen to music, draw, goof around on the computer, or practice my guitar.


Not on topic, however:

Captain Huggyface>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dr. Two Brains

and it's not even close.


----------



## ccatlady (Oct 4, 2010)

cuddle cats, watch oprah.....


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

worry about all the homework that's in for the next day, but end up starting it at 9 o clock then never doing it. and worry about school in general.

browse discogs, go on forums, download some mixes, maybe draw if i feel like it, or go on reason 4. 

damn, my whole life revolves around my computer


----------



## GreenSheep (Mar 12, 2011)

Do my homework, clean, draw, eat, walk the dog, tv/internet/xbox/draw/read, go to bed (at about 12am xD)
Always in that order.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Internet, sometimes draw or read, workout, internet, sleep late.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Urmmm, well, takes hour twenty minutes to get back home but when I do I find I'm pretty drained mentally so will just fill up the time with crap. CP, xbox, smoking, go to gym once in a while, started doing 1 hour long runs around town, a few forums then after get down to work. Work for me is graphic design so I love it and enjoy doing it so its a hobby and an occupation rolled into one so creating art is entertaining for me. I MUST however start exploring things musically. Love drum n bass, dubstep music and got a load of shiz to get me started and need to go through it one day.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine is irregular. Depends on the urgency to do homework.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Um...sleep, TV, eat, fap, homework and go on the internet. My life is boring.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

A mixture of staying on the computer usually watching various YouTube clips, favorite web series like Angry Video Game Nerd and Nostalgia Critic, and watching uploaded WWE shows and matches, Than sometimes I watch TV and when it's all said in done I fall asleep. Oh yea and getting an odd snack or two in between all of the previously stated activities. This is what goes on day in day out, exciting huh?


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

ccatlady said:


> cuddle cats, watch oprah.....


Watch cats, cuddle Oprah... ??


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I put on my pj's, watch tmz, eat, sas, then homework. =/


----------



## Murranizer (Sep 22, 2010)

Play videogames or surf the web until dinner or I have to go out somewhere, then do homework before bed.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Play football on the green if my friends are all around, if not just surf the net, play xbox live, maybe read a bit, washup watch dvds and stuff.
Do homework if I absolutely have to.
I like it when my sister is back from uni


----------



## JustMeg (May 2, 2011)

Depends on the day really. Usually I just go straight home. I'll grab a snack, then watch TV and spend time on the internet for the rest of the night. That's how most of my days are spent actually. Boring and redundant.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

wank
play my guitar really badly
go on the laptop for the rest of the night
lie in bed and think about tomorrows problems

I would much rather if I could somehow, 

Go the park with "friends"
play the guitar really well
revise
facebook with "friends"
spend less time on internet


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I go to track practice.
Then I go home and I make something to eat (since I don't eat until I get home usually)
Then after I eat, I usually turn on my laptop.
Sometimes I'll watch TV/Netflix on xbox (or play games on my xbox but I haven't had a job or income to buy new games)
Rarely do I do my homework, but I do sometimes. (lol I'm kind of a slacker. I used to be a good student, but high school wore me out)
Then I go to sleep.


----------



## RedRobyn (Mar 27, 2011)

Eat, Minecraft, eat, Xbox Live, Minecraft, watch Tv, pretend to sleep, visit this forum til 12, sleep.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Come on here for about an hour or two. Try and force myself to do coursework, get distracted and end up on here again, Eat dinner, force myself to do more coursework/revision ,watch Eastenders (lol), sit at my computer trying to do more coursework but failing at it, come on here again, Minecraft, bed


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

SaugeenDrag said:


> Eat, Minecraft, eat, Xbox Live, Minecraft, watch Tv, pretend to sleep, visit this forum til 12, sleep.


I just started playing Minecraft a few weeks ago its well addictive! :boogie


----------



## RedRobyn (Mar 27, 2011)

That guy over there said:


> I just started playing Minecraft a few weeks ago its well addictive! :boogie


 I've even been playing it more than CoD. It's really fun! I even made a skin of myself


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I go home, I try to avoid being with "friends" after school. And when I'm home, I sit at the computer, eat dinner and then I go to bed real early. _Everyday is exactly the same._

Most of the time I can't sleep, though.


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

open the fridge and pig out on food,watch some tv, try to do hwk and end up completing less than half by the end of the night, twitter,lurk on facebook,feel depressed,watch shows online like "the IT crowd"..and sometimes I'm really tired for no apparent reason and go to sleep and wake up at night.


----------



## greenking (Oct 2, 2010)

watch movies
listen to/play music
fap
work out
lurk on the internet


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

raid cupboards/fridge, listen to music, do coursework, surf internet & sleep.


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

Think about how awkward i was at school and cringe at all the mistakes i make or said to people at school that day. then make myself stop thinking about it and try to study over work i finished earlier and think about whats gonna happen tomorrow.
sad isn't it>? im stuck in the past and future, yet not the present where i should be


----------



## Unexpected (May 4, 2011)

Surf the internet, play video games, listen to music. Yeah it's a pretty boring life.


----------



## Authentic Antagonist (May 14, 2011)

Every day, the same things, in the same order. Eat something, take a long nap, then crawl out of bed to the computer for a while. At some point, take the dogs on a walk/jog for an hour/hour and a half or so. Then probably either back to the computer or to my room to listen to my iPod.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Lately: possibly see a friend. Walk around dazed in the sun. Go to therapy. Listen to lots of music. Stay up late on the internet. Think about how I should start working out. Try not to make myself go insane. Procrastinate. Read.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Buriteri said:


> Think about how awkward i was at school and cringe at all the mistakes i make or said to people at school that day. then make myself stop thinking about it and try to study over work i finished earlier and think about whats gonna happen tomorrow.
> sad isn't it>? im stuck in the past and future, yet not the present where i should be


Sounds familiar:blank:blank


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't go to school, dropped out because of SA.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lately I've been trying to go outside after school, but that is not working out very well.

Sometimes I clean the kitchen...

But usually I go on the computer, watch YouTube, talk to someone 3000 miles away, have a snack, look at my plants.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

Watch TV, go on computer, study or exercise. I do it all through a day. I was practicing archery in an archery club, but I stopped due to the social anxiety. I hate myself for that because I LOVE archery. >.<


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

SOME said:


> masturbate then go to sleep.


 this


----------



## fp2 (Jun 4, 2011)

lonely 30 minute walk home, computer, homework, TV, sometimes video games

Exciting stuff. On our half days I try to do something with friends, but it just doesn't work out. I had a group of friends to hang out with on those days, but I was pushed out.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Well, it's hard to hang out with friends on weekdays after school. At least now in college it is....I usually just get home, eat, surf the web, do homework for a while (I usually have some every day), watch a TV show I keep up with and then do random stuff. Like, walk my dog, text a friend, play a video game, watch a movie, listen to music, and probably think about my day or what I should be doing that week. Then eat again and then surf the web some more and then sleep.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

I started a online school last year. So for all year, I've been sitting in my room on my computer ALL DAY. Boring.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

Work,then home,then computer for 2-3 hours,homework,raid the fridge for food,sleep.


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Parkour and minecraft


----------



## FakeWorld (Feb 21, 2012)

Homework, internet, eat, nap (sometimes), talk/play with lil' brother (sometimes), sleep.
This EVERY.SINGLE.DAY. It's pretty drepressing, but then again I don't have a car or else I would be going to stores.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Go on the video games


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Eat, homework, video games, and programming. Also browsing the internet. I spend virtually every minute I'm home on the computer, because whenever I try to do something else I just can't think of anything


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Usually I just go home, I live a ways away so it's hard to hang out after school since my sister also needs to be picked up from her school (different grade levels). Usually I'll hang out after school talking to my english teacher (nerdy- yes, but she's interesting to talk to). Or I'll walk around and hang out with freshmen waiting for a ride (I have this huge confidence boost with people younger than me). Or I'll walk around with this group I hang out with. 

Every now and then I'll go over to a friends house. Theres only 2 people I do that with, a very close friend (I'm so lucky I have her) and another kid who's a potential romantic interest for me, sucks he goes after shallow girls :I


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

Eat something maybe work on homework but I usually get it done at school anyways since I don't necessarily have a social life it gives me something to do besides just sitting there and looking awkward. Then I just stay home and watch my siblings while my parents go out then I take a shower and go to bed then repeat


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Since I go to school after typical work hours, I just usually go home, but sometimes I hesitate to since I feel I should be socializing with people there and making friends as well as finally caring about school in the first place. But then I just head home anyway and pick up dinner on the way back to wind down.



bedroommonster said:


> Parkour


Nice. How do you like it? How do you like doing it after school? I've been wanting to start this myself.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Go home, browse the internet, listen to music, watch tv. I don't mind going home after school, it gives me the time to recharge my batteries.


----------



## ladymarshmallow (May 29, 2012)

To be honest, not much. Usually I go home, go on the computer (internet) and lose myself in that for a couple of hours, have dinner, maybe do a little bit of homework, have dinner, computer, watch TV programme, watch news, have bedtime drink, read, go to bed (although I don't actually get to sleep until hours later - I always worry about things that have happened in my day or things that will happen in the future.


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

After I eat, I check out the sites and forums I have accounts on and other things related to the Internet. Then I do my homework, which doesn't take me more than two hours and afterwards, it depends on what I feel like doing: practicing guitar, drawing, playing games on the computer, reading or just laying in my bed listening to music. Then I take a shower, watch a horror movie when I'm in the mood, randomly search the Internet and sleep around midnight.


----------

